# How small are the newly hatched Cherry and the Tiger?



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

I am seeing many small white dots moving in my shrimp tank last night, and I am not should if they are shrimp or something else. They are about a millimeter big (the white spot is 1/4 of a mm). Are the baby shrimp?

I don't think I can take a picture of them, because they barely visiable.

Jim


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

The cherry would be the exact miniature of the adult, minus the colour of course. The Tiger I am not so sure.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The Cherries are very small, probably about 1mm in size. When I received some Cherry Reds in the mail (thanks SurWrathful) one was pregnant and had the babies in route. They were in some Java Moss and wre so small I at first thought it was sand falling out of the moss. Much to my suprise it was baby shrimp! Keep an eye on them, if they are shrimp you should be able to tell. Like Amber said, they look just like a mini version of the parents without the red color.


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

amber2461 said:


> The cherry would be the exact miniature of the adult, minus the colour of course. The Tiger I am not so sure.


All I am seeing is white dots (size of sharpened pencil point). If you are suppose to see the features of the baby shimp, then I guess my white dots are some water bugs.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Your white dots could be ostracods or something similar -- but are you sure your shrimp are Tigers? There are some varieties of shrimp that have a Benthic stage, but I can't say I'm very knowledgeable about this. I do know that the shrimp that Azgardens originally sold as Crystal Reds were not Crystal Reds and indeed bred such that the babies had the benthic/larval stage. You may want to get out a microscope and look at one?


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Your white dots could be ostracods or something similar -- but are you sure your shrimp are Tigers? There are some varieties of shrimp that have a Benthic stage, but I can't say I'm very knowledgeable about this. I do know that the shrimp that Azgardens originally sold as Crystal Reds were not Crystal Reds and indeed bred such that the babies had the benthic/larval stage. You may want to get out a microscope and look at one?


Microscope?! Oh boy. I guess I will wait and see if they will grow.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*shrimp?*

Porkchop: My Ghost shrimp had young about 2 weeks ago, they're all looking pretty much like the parants except for being leggy and big eyeballs for their size. They've already molted twice (or)more and have grown to about 3/16"-1/4". The molts look like white bugs until they sort of disapear.(I'm assuming they or somthing eats the molt.) They really surprize me because they're as bad as the fish about coming to the front of the aquarium when I go to feed them. I'll try to get a pic or two eating the flake that are 3x bigger than them....Jim


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

How likely is it that these tiny baby shrimp would be able to resist the pull of my canister filter?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never had a problem with it, but they do get sucked into the filter intake quite often from what I've heard.

Just cover your intake screen with a new clean foot of a pantyhose, or a coarse sponge made specifically for that. I personally like the pantyhose method better since there is less resistance, but either would work.


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

JanS said:


> Just cover your intake screen with a new clean foot of a pantyhose, or a coarse sponge made specifically for that. I personally like the pantyhose method better since there is less resistance, but either would work.


Pantyhose?! Great, a single guy going to a store and buy pantyhose. Let's see how understanding will people be when I tell them that I am buying a pair for my fish tank. :^o

Jim


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

If you have a cannister filter with a top mounted impeller I'd say just let them get sucked in. It's probably safer for the baby shrimp in there than out in the the tank. And the filter provides a more than adequate food supply for a growing shrimp population.

Last week I cleaned out the Fluval 304 off of my 40g tank. While I was pouring it out into a plastic tub I saw what I thought were Rotala leaves falling out. When I finished pouring and looked into the tub there were 40+ shrimp ranging in size from ~2mm to full grown adults. I probably washed several babies away as I cleaned the sponges and filter trays, too.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

lmao! I found aquaclear sponges actually dont keep the babies out. But, the pre-filter sponges made by Aquarium Technology, Inc work really well; except, lots more expensive than pantyhose. Just say it's for your gf! lol


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

save money and buy the knee-highs,.. not as "funny" as pantyhose, less expensive, and just as effective.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

whoops, wanted to add my baby shrimp get sucked into my filter all the time, and they seem to be quite happy. I actually find it a nice way to catch the babies to move them into other tanks, or when I'm going to share with someone else... I just empty my filter.


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

bharada said:


> If you have a cannister filter with a top mounted impeller I'd say just let them get sucked in. It's probably safer for the baby shrimp in there than out in the the tank. And the filter provides a more than adequate food supply for a growing shrimp population.
> 
> Last week I cleaned out the Fluval 304 off of my 40g tank. While I was pouring it out into a plastic tub I saw what I thought were Rotala leaves falling out. When I finished pouring and looked into the tub there were 40+ shrimp ranging in size from ~2mm to full grown adults. I probably washed several babies away as I cleaned the sponges and filter trays, too.


That I would like to see! [smilie=l:

I'm afraid I've already used up my GF's discarded nylons, so hopefully if/when the baby shrimp appear they can make it in the filter!


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

bharada said:


> Last week I cleaned out the Fluval 304 off of my 40g tank. While I was pouring it out into a plastic tub I saw what I thought were Rotala leaves falling out. When I finished pouring and looked into the tub there were 40+ shrimp ranging in size from ~2mm to full grown adults. I probably washed several babies away as I cleaned the sponges and filter trays, too.


Cool. It is like having a separate shrimp tank.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yup, knee highs make more sense too ...


----------

